# Taking food with you abroad, ok its another stupid question



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

We doing the dover to calais on the ferry, is there any restrictions about taking food from the uk with us to france then spain, typical stuff you buy from tesco and alcohol for consumption as well.

Might sound a daft question but just covering all bases.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never had a problem or even been asked, but we don't take much as most things, or good equivalents, are available and anyway we like to try what the locals eat. It's part of the travel experience for us.

I wouldn't take any alcoholic drinks though as it's almost certainly much cheaper abroad. Exceptions might be specific brands of whisky, gin etc. which may be difficult to find, Alan.


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

*I was thinking more of a few cases of carling.*

I am talking about taking bacon for breakfast etc and some stuff for evening, and some cans of carling, as we planning on doing 3 days to benidorm from calais wont have time for shopping lol.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well if you won't have time for shopping then take all you need with you.

It's unlikely you will find Carling anywhere but there are plenty of good lagers.

You won't usually find the same bacon either, although continental bacon is delicious it's more like our streaky and sliced very thinly and cooks crispy which I love. 

If Carling and British bacon are important stock up well, Alan.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Take bacon for sure as it is almost impossible to find good bacon abroad (unless you go to Denmark perhaps!), we usually put a few packs in the freezer. Also your favourite tea/coffee, pickles etc.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You don't say where you are starting from in UK or what time you plan to cross. I do Benidorm regular both in the motorhome and in a car as we have an apartment there.
My usual motorhome run would be 4 night stops in winter and 3 in summer. Me being the only driver and this still gives time for tea breaks, fuel stops and all non toll roads. We stay at aires on route..

Shopping is not an issue as French and Spanish supermarkets are great.. You can get anything you want in Benidorm inc sliced English bread !!

Advise on above and I will give you my thoughts, just to add to your confusion.. lol

ps...tip.. If you add your location into your profile this can help when others are giving advise as they will know where you are based..


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

France is fantastic for food and drink. You are never far away from an Intermarche. You will find fresh bread in most places you pass through. Alcohol is much less expensive than uk. Allow extra time if you are selecting wine! there is so much choice. I would only take store cupboard essentials enough to get you to France. I stock up before Spain, depending on route taken you may not find as many shopping places before you reach your destination.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Where did Dave/Zebedee's post go I wonder. I read it, thanked him and then got a message saying that the post or topic I required did not exist. Very odd, Alan.


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Uxbridge/london to dover-calais then sleepover at calais, fresh start in the morning 3 days to benidorm. Its our first time abroad in motorhome, but been 20+ times to spain in the past on a plane so know what the food is like.

Didnt want customs stealing our lovely bacon and then selling us horsemeat lol.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Where did Dave/Zebedee's post go I wonder. I read it, thanked him and then got a message saying that the post or topic I required did not exist. Very odd, Alan.


Not really Alan.

I was called away by the Memsahib half way through writing the post, then when I finally hit the Submit button I found I had repeated everything you and others had written while I was away.

It annoys me when members don't read the previous posts and just repeat what has been said several times already - so I deleted the post.

Dave


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Just take stuff that is difficult to source in FR and ES e.g. marmite, bovril, decent tea. Do not take alcohol it is cheaper in FR and ES than in the UK. If you are driving down to Benidorm then a half hour spent in a Supermarket on the way there is really irrelevant.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

iconnor said:


> decent tea.


Yes indeed!

That's one bit of advice that does merit a repeat, for heavy emphasis.

If you have ever tried the Liptons Yellow Label rubbish that they seem to like in France, you will know what Iconnor and I mean!!

It's undrinkable, specially after a nice cup of Yorkshire! 

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As you will be using the ferry and you will have time; would this not be a good time to buy your Carling?
As others have said, drink is much cheaper outside of the UK.

You can take most things out of the country into France, there are more restrictions on what you may bring back.
Cats, Dogs, loads of cigars etc.
There was a restriction about exporting meat and milk products to France when Mad cow disease and Foot and Mouth disease were in full flow.
As a less than seasoned traveller, if you are a Cheddar cheese fanatic, it would be best to stock up before leaving; there is not too much to be had in European mainland.... their loss!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I stock up regardless of where we go

Take all the coffee we will need emptied into sealed freezer bags for the trip. Carefully pack and freeze as much meat as we can fit into the freezer including bacon. Carry a vacuum sealed 1/2 Sirloin which will mature 2/3 weeks in the fridge and then can be cut and placed into the freezer

A range of tinned food, pasta,couscous, noodles, rice and my own carbonated water. I usually have to replace the water but have yet to find a carbonated water at a good price to match it

I enjoy locally bought reginal foods but see no point in paying a lot more money for chicken, beef etc until our stock runs out Pork is generally the cheapest meat to buy and we love reginal sausages especially in Germany 

We are usually travelling for 7-8 weeks and rarely eat out because of the dog but in any case enjoy preparing and eating a leisurely evening meal with a glass or so of wine

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Aldra

Beware of weighbridges! :lol: 

Alan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't bother with horsemeat it's much cheaper over there :wink: 
We also get well stocked up with tea, Yorkshire for me, twinings earl grey for my posh wife.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you are going straight down then as said, maybe just the tea, you already know what you can buy in Spain as you have been there many times.there is no restriction on the way out, we would have a whip round for you if you happen to take a few unregistered guests from the UK as you go. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Carling! CARLING!!! Who mentioned Cheddar cheese an all!!!'?

It's not illegal taking these things but I think it should be! 

Oh to be in France stocking up with decent booze, cheese, bread, butter and don't get me started on markets!

The only thing we have to stock up on is mrs d's lift Lemon Tea. I think it was 90 jars or something last time emptied into plastic takeaway boxes to save weight. You just cannot get an equivelent anywhere outside the uk.

Right now I've offended everyone ill be off! Enjoy benidorm you lucky beggars!


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Taking food with you abroad, ok its another stupid quest*



Scooby1973 said:


> We doing the dover to calais on the ferry, is there any restrictions about taking food from the uk with us to france then spain, typical stuff you buy from tesco and alcohol for consumption as well.
> 
> Might sound a daft question but just covering all bases.


Only if its alive.
Horses may be ok though?


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

aldra said:


> I stock up regardless of where we go
> 
> Take all the coffee we will need emptied into sealed freezer bags for the trip.
> 
> Aldra


France? Coffee? Why? What do you drink?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Newcastle and coals springs to mind.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We certainly take decent tea bags, even Tetleys over in France seems different. As for the rest of the stuff, we stock up where ever we are - if dried goods run out here we stock up here, if in France then buy replacements there. As we use our MH all year I rarely decant things just to have to replace them a couple of weeks later. 

French supermarkets are stocking more and more British branded items. I must admit I do like Colmans English Mustard with my steak and bought it last year in LeClerc! It was sitting right next to the marmite and HP sauce (now owned by a French firm I believe).

What I can't get organised now is running down supplies in the home fridge before we go away for a long spell to France. Rather than throw good food away, I have to use it up in the first few days over the Channel when there is all that lovely sun drenched veg and fruit etc. in the markets etc. just asking me to buy them :evil: 

Sue


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> Take bacon for sure as it is almost impossible to find good bacon abroad (unless you go to Denmark perhaps!), we usually put a few packs in the freezer. Also your favourite tea/coffee, pickles etc.


Have to disagree about bacon-E LeClec sell Poitre Fumee which is thick and delicious. We buy packs to bring back but they never last to our next trip!! If you're only stopping for diesel kill 2 birds will one stone and get it at ELeclec and get bacon as well. Can get all Hypermarkets as POI's for Sat Nav.

Barry


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Out of interest..
Once I took 20 boxes of tea bags to Benidorm... Cost 29p out of Morrisons.. xchanged them in a shop for kids drinks that were €1 a pack... We were both happy with the deal... :lol: 

Cheese and bacon would be my top 2 foods.
Followed by cans of cider....


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel hungry now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You can buy most foods that you want in French super/hypermarkets in the "Repas du Monde" section - it varies in size depending upon the locality i.e. larger where there are more expats or tourists.....

BUT it is much more expensive than in the UK e.g. a 100g jar of Marmite may cost about €4 in France c/w £1.50 in the UK and larger sizes are not available........

The bacon you can buy is not the same as in the UK but for a "bacony" flavour the lardons that are on sale are perfectly OK for inclusion in thick soups or omelettes etc.

Beer - you possibly might find Carling in high tourist areas of e.g Spanish coastal resorts where there are lots of visitors looking for such things..... but the costs are prohibitive c/w locally produced things. The same goes for most spirits - you can find them but at a cost......

Cider is freely available in France - excellent Normandy cider is superb and the supermarket own is often very palatable - serve well chilled, you may find it a little sweet c/w strong UK ciders.

There are no restrictions that we have ever encountered on taking things into France - if indeed the customs / border controls are even manned (they are often unmanned), we never had a problem even during the days of "foot and mouth" or "BSE" when the restrictions were much more rigidly enforced.

The only time you might encounter problems is when travelling back from Spain into France when the Douane may stop and search anywhere just to ensure that you have not been to e.g. Morocco and brought back too much for personal consumption. That does not always take place near the border either.....

Enjoy your trip, do keep us informed how it all goes.

Dave


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Amstel and san Miguel will be fine. I am not choosy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Dear Aldra
> 
> Beware of weighbridges! :lol:
> 
> Alan


I am on a diet Alan :lol: :lol:

Plus we are upgraded to 385

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Curtisden said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > I stock up regardless of where we go
> ...


We drink Nescafé Gold Decaff, very expensive in Europe

Aldra


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

I drink douw egberts cos I cant spell but it sounds posh.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

As we like particular brands we take, coffee, tea bags, extra mature cheddar cheese, bacon and I do like my heinz salad cream with salads.
I know all of the items can be purchased out there but they are a lot dearer.
As for alcohol, buy it out there and fill the van up for the return trip.

:lol:


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

I drink douw egberts cos I cant spell but it sounds posh.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Definitely tea. Why do Europeans have to put those little paper tags on every single tea bag ??? Cant make a good mug of builders tea with that.
No one visits us without making sure they bring Twinings English Breakfast...square tea bags, no tags, black box. In France they are in blue boxes but most of Europe they are red boxes. Never have figured that one out.

And you cant buy Heinz American sauce in the UK. And you cant buy Twinings Vanilla tea in Germany. We have a constant round robin of goods tooing and froing. 

But the one thing you cannot beat is the cheap booze in Andorra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ladt p packs more food into mh than in a weeks shopping. Saves time she says, and believe it or not a bottle of wine for each day. :roll: 
Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The good news is Carling this week at ASDA has dropped from £16 to £11 for 20 cans :thumbup:


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Now your talking my language. Lol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

because I have a Replacement tissue Aortic valve

I have to steer clear of Caffine, fatty or processed foods and wine (alcohol)

Well two out of three ain't bad :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Salad cream! Yes well done for mentioning that one. Never found it. Some light mayonaises are ok but most of them too gloopy.

Also chili flakes. I have found in the past jars of chilli sauce in france but they are not into spice like we are, in fact none of them are. I like a lot of spice and last year I found some big bags of chilli flakes in Makro for a fraction of what they cost in the jars in UK supermarkets. One bag for a couple of quid lasted me six months.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Shop in the Asian Supermarkets

All spices, rice nuts etc a fraction of the price

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> Shop in the Asian Supermarkets
> 
> ...


There arent any around here for miles! They only just had a Woolworths installed last year!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> The good news is Carling this week at ASDA has dropped from £16 to £11 for 20 cans :thumbup:


Can't you find it cheaper on ebay?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The P&P kills the deal Kev :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

We take alsorts and I mean alsorts from bacon to prawns and have never been questioned.

The best question is this though.

Customs: Afternoon squire, just the two of you travelling?

Russell: Yes that's it

Customs: Any knives or sharp objects on board?

Russell: Oh yes officer, several steak knives, a cleaver, a carving knives and a selection of skewers.

Customs: Very well squire, safe trip

!!!!!!

Russell


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


Visit here

Plenty of choice

Followed closely by the Polish shops

Who needs to travel for foreign food

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Horseburger are cheap at calais then?

I get the popcorn.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Tea bags and Hermesetas are our only 'must' take items.

And a bottle opener!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Barry, 

If you ever get into Leeds / Bradford, you simply must visit Mubarak foods, 
Mubarak Food Co
292 Leeds Road
Bradford
BD3 9QX

You can't miss it, crates upon crates of fresh veg outside and inside it is a veritable emporium, every indian spice ever grown and in every case, you can buy a 100g pack of any spice for less than you would pay for a schwatz 10g re fill pack and if you use saffron on a regular basis, a trip there would pay for itself as theirs is amazingly cheap, just ask for it at the till as they don't have it on display, they also have an indian bakery very close to the shop, 

And you will only be an hours drive from Aldra.. :roll:

Anyway, back to the topic ,  

We are just planning our first trip in the van to France in August, ( i have spent a lot of time there with work so know what i need ) 

But tea, bacon, and English cheeses will have to be loaded before we depart these shores for Kim's sake and 500g of stinking bishop and 20 burgers from my local farm shop for me , plus a box of Staffordshire pork scratching packs, apart from them, i will happily exist on french cheese, Normandy cider, and wine, croissants, more wine, and more cider, and see what i enjoy from the local produce

And i wouldn't dream of transporting shellfish to france, as we plan to spend time around Deauville and that area, i cannot see the need, 

Mick


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Our essentials for a trip to Spain are

These are expensive in Spain

Cerials 
Nescafe Coffee 
Washing up liquid (Fairy)
Tinned Tomatoes
Tinned Beans
HP Sauce
Bacon (You can get it British bacon in Lidl in the popular ex pat areas)
Toothpaste, Shampoo


Hard to find
Self raising flour 
Gravy granules
Sarsons vinegar


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I can't believe it! Five pages of info before the baked beans got a mention 8O 8O 8O 
Our salad box gets filled with mature cheddar, in the fridge goes the bacon, the freezer gets M&S flat iron steaks & Aberdeen Angus burgers, chicken and pork. The locker gets the beans, pickled onions, worcester sauce, marmite, Colemans mustard, Aldi curry sauces and of few bottles of real ale and if there's any more room a box of cuppa soups for SWMBO :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate baked beans

tinned tomatoes every time

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D reliably informs me that toiletries (whatever they are), mouthwash and other stuff girls need are very expensive in the likes of France so she takes quite a selection (apparently).


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
I've often wondered how the 66 million French and the 47 million Spaniards survive without such essentials.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I've often wondered how the 66 million French and the 47 million Spaniards survive without such essentials.


Absolutely Tony. :wink:

Six pages of advice on what essential provisions to take, when visiting a country which has far greater variety and a superior cuisine to our own.

And there I was, proudly thinking my esteemed MHF colleagues were an intrepid lot - game for anything and always up for exciting new experiences! 8O

What a load of wimps they turn out to be! Why go all the way to France or Spain if they want the same food all the time . . . just buy a sun ray lamp, turn up the central heating and stay at home!

We must be weird according to this evidence! To us, one of the main enjoyments of going abroad is the gastronomic experience, even if it's only a frites and merguez at a mobile stall on a layby!

Come on you lot of stick in the muds. Where's your spirit of adventure? I grant you that Lipton's Yellow Label would poison a dog, but apart from a big box of Yorkshire tea and a couple of emergency meals in case you get stuck, what more do you want to take? :roll: Leave the fridge empty so you have room for all that gorgeous French fodder, and a bottle of beer or two!

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

tonyt - I've often wondered how the 66 million French and the 47 million Spaniards survive without such essentials.

Foreign Johnnies have managed without Marmite, a well know mossie deterrent, but us Brits know the sheer heaven of Marmite spread copiously and it is very unlikely you'll see the wondrously shaped jar on shelves throughout Europe.

Take your own!

Marmite has many uses - see picture ....................


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> .
> I've often wondered how the 66 million French and the 47 million Spaniards survive without such essentials.


Oh come on Tony, quite a lot of them use toiletries :wink:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we used to take almost everything with us loading the van down with food etc. Now we just take enough to reach the first supermarket stop over there plus a few of our favorites (such as milk - don't laugh) You do need to buy as a native to keep cost down. (which can mean changing your diet)

The space we've freed up by not taking so much has been filled by our medications!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > I've often wondered how the 66 million French and the 47 million Spaniards survive without such essentials.
> ...


What a jaundiced view Dave :wink: Surely you're not comparing us with the average Benidorm Brit? 8O

When I had to work for a living I travelled the world extensively and ate all sorts of food. Just because we have a preference for certain English foods doesn't make us unadventurous. I certainly don't eat the same food all the time but it's nice to have a 'taste of home' now and again whilst away for an extended period. After all, one can only eat so many frogs legs, snails, race winners, larks, tripe and andouillette sausage. But rest assured, when I'm in France you won't catch me out and about without my baguette farinée under one arm and my bottle of Evian water in the other hand 8) 8)

ps I'm surprised to that you have managed to find beer in France 
All I've managed to find is that chilled p*ss they call lager :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish you hadn't reminded me about andouillette Gazzer.  

I can eat most things apart from oily fish (_which makes me gag_) but I reckon our dog would run away from one of those vile concoctions!! :roll:

Beer . . . I quite enjoy those little bottles of Kanterbrau and similar when we are in France, and have often brought some home, hiding at the back of the fridge.

Why don't they taste anything like as nice when you drink one back here??

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cheshiregordon said:


> You do need to buy as a native to keep cost down. (which can mean changing your diet)
> 
> :


Yes! When we first started travelling we got fed up with trying to find this that or the other but now its the other way around and yes I did change my diet and I am pretty sure this went a long way to me loosing nearly six stone over the past couple of years.

Interestingly Mrs D reckons that our shopping in Europe and lets say mainly France is actually cheaper than the UK. You hear everyone say that France is expensive. Well it is if you must go looking for Cheddar Cheese and the like but we just found stuff we like that was priced well. Now I miss my Euroland diet. Of course I can find the Euro food treats I love such as Cheese and Beer (Yes Lager Beer not that real ale filth  ) over here in Delis and supermarkets but it costs a fortune.

Also Europe doesn't seem to be have a fast food outlet of one type or another on every corner tempting you to eat Fish and Chips, Pies, Kebabs etc. And of course when they do for example Kebabs which I love they are proper meat. I simply cannot abide the processed crap our takeaways sell now.

The scruffy little Kebab shop just off the main Square in St Tropez by the way sells the best Kebabs in Europe. Fact. And its the only thing you will get to eat there for less than a tenner!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> You hear everyone say that France is expensive. Well it is if you must go looking for Cheddar Cheese.


Well it will be expensive Barry, because you will use a lot of fuel looking for something that doesn't exist in France :wink:



barryd said:


> and Beer (Yes Lager Beer not that real ale filth) /quote] Oih! 8O 8O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Wish you hadn't reminded me about andouillette Gazzer.   Dave


I tried to give mine once to a 'homme de camping-car' for his hound and he nearly blew a fuse 



Zebedee said:


> Beer . . . I quite enjoy those little bottles of Kanterbrau and similar when we are in France, and have often brought some home, hiding at the back of the fridge.
> 
> Why don't they taste anything like as nice when you drink one back here??
> 
> Dave


It's a temperature related thing Dave, and when you're thirsty.... :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> It's a temperature related thing Dave, and when you're thirsty.... :wink:


Probably right!

In the sweltering heat on the Vezere last summer with another honourable member of the forum, we found what became known as "_Afternoon beer_".

Some extremely cheap _bière très ordinaire_ which was only 2.8%. It wasn't the best we had ever tasted, but you could swig it in copious quantities and still make it to the fridge for more supplies without falling into the river! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazzer: _*Evian* water_?

Now I know you have gone "native".

Evian spelt backwards means waste of money!

The mere mention of _ond wee et_ is enough to have me gagging!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Gazzer: _*Evian* water_?
> 
> Now I know you have gone "native".
> 
> ...


Never touched the stuff in my life . Very much tongue in cheek response :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Gazzer: _*Evian* water_?


_"The water in this bottle has permeated throught the ancient rocks beneath Evian for four million years. Consume by June 3rd!"_

Peter Alliss a few years ago while commentating on the golf.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer: _*Evian* water_?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well that was a topic you were all waiting for i see, lol.

Thx everyone.


----------

